# gpg / gnupg / libgcrypt and IDEA

## DieterK

Hello,

is there any way to add the IDEA algorithm to libgcrypt? I still have an old gpg key and really need a way to decrypt mails for it  :Sad: 

I know the IDEA flag was removed a long time ago (for libgcrypt)

Thanks

----------

## rwst

 *DieterK wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> is there any way to add the IDEA algorithm to libgcrypt? I still have an old gpg key and really need a way to decrypt mails for it 
> 
> I know the IDEA flag was removed a long time ago (for libgcrypt)
> ...

 

If you google for "libgcrypt idea" you will find hits from 2011/2 showing active development.

It appears a new version will have it.

If the Gentoo train is too slow for you you can download and compile the source always yourself.

EDIT. Have you unmasked 1.5.0-r2? it has the idea-patch...

----------

